# What to pay



## Stewart

How much should I expect to pay for a new KM 110 R STIHL KombiSystem, and the following attachments:

FCS Straight
Lawn Edger Attachment

BC Mini Cultivator
Attachment

HL Adjustable
Hedge Trimmer Attachment

I just thought that some of you might have seen the prices and wondered how they compare to my part of the country????

I think the 110 comes with the string trimmer attachment already but will have to look into that just to be sure. 

The reason I am looking at the 110 is we have 2.5 acres and half of it is pasture grass and about ¼ of the back part is a grove of locust trees that is severely overgrown. Bottom line I need more power and don’t want to buy weed wackers every other year. Thanks ahead of time for the help.

eace:


----------



## Live Oak

I think I recall them selling for for $399 around my area for just the 110R. Stihl does not allow dealers to advertise prices on the internet you will need to call your local dealers to get pricing. Sorry Stewart! eace:


----------



## Stewart

I am kind of hoping Amics is around and might have some input. Anybody else who might remember prices would be great too!:nerd:


----------



## Stewart

*Shocker!*

I learned something new last night, the Kombi systems start at around $275 just for the power head. That means that you buy the KM-110R for about $349.00 and still have to pay another $90.00 for the string trimmer head. The prices for the other attachments start over $100 apiece. The KM-85 is $299. 

I am thinking about the new Honda 4 cycle trimmer. I still need an edger and hedge trimmer so we will have to think long and hard about this one. Not to mention getting the fianance directors approval! 

I just like the idea of only have one motor to take care of, and still have all the attachments. Maybe I just want my cake and eat it too!


----------



## Live Oak

Stewart did you ever finally decide what to buy? If so, what did you buy?


----------



## Neil_nassau

The Stihl 4mix engine found on the 110 is just an awesome motor.Compared to the Honda its lighter,more powerful,less vibration and doesn't require a oiling system since you still mix oil & gas. Simply stated its a 2 cycle with a valve train instead of piston ported transfer ports.
Stihl and Hond a worked together a few years back on pure four strokes and Stihl learned that dry sump oiling systems weren't going to meet their design goals. They left the partnership and came up with a simple,elegant solution. you could buy an attachment for the price difference as well.

Emissions is going to have a MAJOR impact on out industry in the next 2 years.:duh:


----------



## Stewart

I am 99% set on the KM-85, I can't justify that much cash for the 110. I think the 85 will do just fine. I think I am going to get the straight edger when I get the trimmer and power head. The guy that runs the shop said he would give me 10% off, so I will save a little bit! I am looking at some of the other attachments and setting it up in the budget.:smoking: More to follow!


----------



## Live Oak

I was looking at the FS85RX and FS110RX yesterday and the 85RX was $319 and the 110RX was $329. I would think the price difference with the KM series would be about the same?


----------



## Stewart

The prices I was quoted were $289 for the KM-85R and $349 for the KM-110R. They had the 85 on hand and would have to order the 110. The one guy I talked to said that he didn't like the Kombi system. He liked the FS 85 and dedicated stick edger. He was also pusing the Honda trimmer. I like the idea of one motor and attachemnts. This is for use around the house, and can't justify a seperate edger, hedge cliper and mini tiller!!!!!

 

Now the big question...do you leave the guard on or take it off???
:truth: 
I read on another site that a lot of the pros take them off because it is easier to use, or something like that!!
What do you think?


----------



## Neil_nassau

> *
> Now the big question...do you leave the guard on or take it off???
> :truth:
> I read on another site that a lot of the pros take them off because it is easier to use, or something like that!!
> What do you think? *


Its a matter of if you want to void your warranty...
too long lines in your trimmer head loads the motor excessively,lugging it down pulling it out of its power range and overheating it.
Think of you swinging a rope around your head thats 4 ft long...............double it to eight foot and th power equired goes up exponentially.
In short.leave the guard alone.:naah:


----------



## Live Oak

I cut and landscape yards during the Spring, Summer, and Fall. I leave the guards installed. They are for your safety not to mention the warranty.


----------



## Stewart

Thanks for the input Neil and Chief, I was looking for someone who would know. I thought that Chief cut grass for money and I saw that Neil is in the buisness of selling and repairing. So I guess you guys would know!!:captain: 

I just don't want to mess up a brand new machine, when I buy something I am not buying it with trade in value in mind. I plan on using it for a long time!:cheers:


----------



## Chris

Good advice. 

Andy


----------



## Live Oak

Stihl makes some good stuff and I think you will be very happy with it. I have had my Stihl O-66 chainsaw for over 10 years and my FS450K for almost 10, and SR400 sprayer blower for about 7 years. All have performed excellent!


----------



## Stewart

Yup, Stihl does make a good product! I picked up the KM-85 last night. What a fine piece of equipment, the comparasion between a curved shaft single string craftsman and the Stihl is like night and day. I didn't get the straight shaft edger yet it was on backorder and should be in soon. I have to get that approved throught the fianance manager first! 

I did get to try it on some pretty thick grass out in the leach field and it is like a hot knife through butter! Once I try out the edger I will let you know!


----------



## archyb2

Stewart
The thing I liked most about the stihl we had at work was that it turned ccw thowing the grass /sticks /stones away from me where as my own Homeilite throws everything at me.
Archie


----------



## Stewart

I do have to remember which side to cut with! It is raining here so I can't try it out some more but there is always tommorow!


----------

